# Swamp cooler motor disassembly



## Raindem (May 30, 2015)

The motor on my swamp cooler needs new bearings.  Now I've disassembled small motors before, but this one has a 2-piece pulley that appears to be threaded on instead of pressed.

What is the trick to getting these pulleys off?  I think once I get past the pulley I can get the rest of the motor far enough apart to swap bearings and check brushes.

Thanks

Curt


----------



## nealtw (May 30, 2015)

Might be better if you can post a photo


----------



## Raindem (May 30, 2015)

Here you go.  Each half of the pulley has its own set screw (the inner one is not visible in the picture but it's there).  There are a couple threads visible at the end of the shaft so I'm pretty sure the pulley threads on.  But how in the world do you hold the shaft steady while threading it on or off?


----------



## frodo (May 31, 2015)

brand name, make and model please


----------



## Raindem (May 31, 2015)

Weg 3/4 hp


----------



## frodo (May 31, 2015)

weg makes a lot of motors.  is that the only info you have?  

damn thing have a model #

http://catalog.wegelectric.com/


----------



## Raindem (May 31, 2015)

Model # 020871440

You know, looking at this some more, maybe there is a threaded size adapter that is pressed onto the shaft?  If so then the whole assembly should come off with a standard pulley removal tool.


----------



## WyrTwister (May 31, 2015)

I used a lot of swamp coolers & motors in years past .  But it has been quite a while , so please forgive me for being a little slow and fuzzy .

     The photo is of an adjustable pulley .  By adjusting the 2 halves of the pulley in or out , it changes how " far down " the belt runs .  This changes the effective diameter of the pulley .  Which in turn changes the fan speed .

     I never tried to repair a swamp cooler motor ( after the first try ) .  And I never tried to re-use an existing pulley ( after the first try ) .  They were too rusty / rusted to the shaft .

     But here gos .  Get a can pr PB Blaster or your favorite penetrating oil and give the pulley and motor shaft a good spray & then let it soak .

     One set screw locks down the adjustment , no need to mess with that one .  The other set screw locks the whole pulley down on the shaft .  That is the one you need to loosen .

     If and when you get it off the shaft ,  Clean any oil off the inside halves , where the belt runs / rides .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2015)

The lower set screw is holding it on the shaft, turning the top half adjusts the tension of the belt.


----------



## Raindem (May 31, 2015)

Thanks Wyr & Neal.  That makes sense.  I loosened the inner set screw and was able to remove the pulley with a standard 3-jaw puller.  Now to keep tearing into it until I get to those bearings.


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2015)

That belt tensioner is the same as the old VW bug fan belt system.


----------



## Raindem (May 31, 2015)

Well I got the motor disassembled and it may not be the bearings after all.  At the end of the shaft are a couple of thin wavy washers.  One of them was broken into 3 pieces.  Could that cause a loud knocking noise?  What are those called?






Thanks as always

Curt


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2015)

http://www.springmasters.com/sp/wave-spring-washers-3.html


----------



## Raindem (May 31, 2015)

Hmmm, so they're called wave spring washers.  I'll see if I can source some locally.  That website has a minumum order of $100.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 1, 2015)

Ya that was just for information, google motor re-wind or repair shop, local maybe


----------



## WyrTwister (Jun 1, 2015)

I am guessing they are thrust washers , to control end play ?

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Raindem (Jun 1, 2015)

Something like that.  They preload the rear bearing.  And let me tell you, the motor sure makes a racket without them.  Today I went to Napa, Tractor Supply Co., Home Depot, Ace, and a small motor repair shop.  No one had them.  Have a couple more places to try tomorrow before I resort to online.


----------



## frodo (Jun 3, 2015)

order them thru a local company.  the local guy,  together you both can meet the 100 dollar minimum


----------



## Raindem (Jun 3, 2015)

That's an idea.  Hopefully it won't be necessary.

I stopped by a small motor repair place.  The old-school kind with motors and junk laying all over the place.  The guy pulled out a parts bin filled with wave spring washers of all sizes (unsorted of course).  He sifted through them for a few minutes and found a match.  Gave it to me.  No charge.  We'll see how it works today.


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 3, 2015)

We have a small motor place like that here. I just love it. The guy has a picture of himself on a racing lawnmower.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 4, 2015)

Hoarders have a place in this world.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 5, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Hoarders have a place in this world.


 

Yes they do. 
20 years ago my furnace motor went out on a Sunday in a blizzard. I called 10 places and couldnt get anyone to come out. one place gave me a lead to a retired heating guy that was a hoarder. I called him and he said come over but dont come up the drive as it has 3 feet of snow and is 400 foot long. I said I had 4WD and a plow and he said come on down. He had my motor and traded me for clearing him a path out. 20 years later that motor is still running strong.


----------

